# **** rooked Aspen ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Milled 302 BF of crooked aspen yesterday for a fella that said he was gonna use it for door trim throughout his new house. Hummm--- I'd like to see how that's gonna turn out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You have to run them through the rubber edger.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Might take a little bit of some custom work, but I bet it turns out pretty sweet.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking wood the customer is always right cat


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Can't picture using that stuff for casing. Sure would like to see it done. Maybe he has some crooked doors?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

don't forget Glen, we are now known as the "weed state" ...........maybe cat's customer has had a vision.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

it is great looking wood cat!!!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"There was a crooked man..."


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

glenway said:


> "There was a crooked man..."


when did you start quoting my first wife............


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Does that come in tongue in groove!


----------

